# Tree Climber Position in Woburn MA



## Arborman07 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tree climber needed at ArborCare Tree Service. Top salary and benefits, vacation, medical, dental, retirement account, and more. Year round employment. Professional facility, state-of-the-art equipment, excellent work environment, visit us at www.arborcaretree.com and call our office for an interview. 781-648-1100


----------



## dpcutter (Mar 25, 2008)

What do you guys do with all your wood, sell it? I have a large plot of land in Burlington MA, one of the few left of size. Do you ever need a place to get rid of grapple loads/trees that are of hardwood? I can't imagine that area has a large demand for firewood burning.


----------



## lobsta1 (Mar 25, 2008)

If your into dropping off wood, I live in Woburn, am retired & go through 8 cords a year.
Al


----------



## oldirty (Mar 27, 2008)

Arborman07 said:


> Tree climber needed at ArborCare Tree Service. Top salary and benefits, vacation, medical, dental, retirement account, and more. Year round employment. Professional facility, state-of-the-art equipment, excellent work environment, visit us at www.arborcaretree.com and call our office for an interview. 781-648-1100




i hope you dont mind that i hop into this thread . (Arborman07).



he is a real good guy to work for and has a real gooooood bunch of dudes to work with. you actually look forward to work at this company.

i'm off to Alaska and thats the only reason i am leaving this company.

nothing but good things to say. feel free to PM me.


----------

